# CBS national HD feed still there? How do I get it?



## AdamGott (Nov 30, 2005)

I have been playing CSR merry-go-round for a couple of MONTHS and still can't get either the east or west coast feeds of CBS-HD.

I have a waiver for my local CBS and from what I have gathered here I should be eligible for the national with this. What they keep telling me (at least some of them) is that they don't provide HD to out of market locations. I then tell them to recheck because CBS-HD is available. They always come back and say that I am right and try to add one or the other (or even both) yet I still get nothing. 

Can anyone offer any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

When I wanted to switch from KCBS-DT to WCBS-DT, a few CSRs said they could do it and it should be on in 15-20 minutes, but of course it never came on. I finally got a CSR that said only her supervisor could make it work and I had WCBS-DT about 5 minutes later. 

My DMA isn't listed as one of the 18-19 CBS O&O, but it is O&O as of last summer some time. No idea if it applies to waivers or not, but you could always ask the CSR to check with their supervisor and have them enable one or the other.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

AdamGott said:


> I have been playing CSR merry-go-round for a couple of MONTHS and still can't get either the east or west coast feeds of CBS-HD.
> 
> I have a waiver for my local CBS and from what I have gathered here I should be eligible for the national with this. What they keep telling me (at least some of them) is that they don't provide HD to out of market locations. I then tell them to recheck because CBS-HD is available. They always come back and say that I am right and try to add one or the other (or even both) yet I still get nothing.
> 
> Can anyone offer any suggestions? Thanks.


Do you have a wing dish pointed at either 61.5 or 148? If you do not, you will not see it once it is turned on.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

_"They always come back and say that I am right and try to add one or the other (or even both) yet I still get nothing."_

you do have a pan pointed at one of the wings, right (148 or 61.5) ? just wanna make sure


----------



## AdamGott (Nov 30, 2005)

julesism said:


> _"They always come back and say that I am right and try to add one or the other (or even both) yet I still get nothing."_
> 
> you do have a pan pointed at one of the wings, right (148 or 61.5) ? just wanna make sure


Actually I have both of them! The installer put three dishes up at my house. I was not quite sure why but I figured I might be able to use them someday.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

AdamGott said:


> Actually I have both of them! The installer put three dishes up at my house. I was not quite sure why but I figured I might be able to use them someday.


Have you looked on one of your check-switch screens to see which of the 3 dish's you're connected to, and which orbitals you're receiving?
If you setup is correct, you should probably call HD Tech Support directly, rather than dealing with the regular CSR's.


----------



## AdamGott (Nov 30, 2005)

I have been dealing with tech support directly and they finally managed to get it added yesterday. I don't know what the big deal is but I have my own theory. They kept trying to add the MPEG4 NYC or LA channel and it wouldn't let them. I explained it to them and told them to try adding channel 9483 and that finally worked.

Oddly enough, the last time I called they told me that channel didn't even exist!

So it only took about five phone calls and a few hours on hold but they finally managed to do it. Another strange thing that I discovered is that I have a 61.5 dish and a 148 dish. I don't know why the installed put both in (last November) as it seems that I really don't need them but I figure I will save it in case I someday do need it. I thought that it was kind of weird that he put three dishes on my roof.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

CABill said:


> When I wanted to switch from KCBS-DT to WCBS-DT, a few CSRs said they could do it and it should be on in 15-20 minutes, but of course it never came on. I finally got a CSR that said only her supervisor could make it work and I had WCBS-DT about 5 minutes later.
> 
> My DMA isn't listed as one of the 18-19 CBS O&O, but it is O&O as of last summer some time. No idea if it applies to waivers or not, but you could always ask the CSR to check with their supervisor and have them enable one or the other.


The SHVERA rules specifcally prohibit HD from an earlier time zone. Even a waiver doesn't trump the regulations. The supervisor made a mistake.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I had WCBS-HD as a customer in an O&O market. Even though I now have local HDs I'm still getting WCBS-HD. A Dish rep said I was still entitled to it and I'm hoping they don't change their mind. Gives me an alternative choice of regional games during college and pro football season.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

BillJ said:


> I had WCBS-HD as a customer in an O&O market. Even though I now have local HDs I'm still getting WCBS-HD. A Dish rep said I was still entitled to it and I'm hoping they don't change their mind. Gives me an alternative choice of regional games during college and pro football season.


You are 'grandfathered' to the feed. As long as you do not move or request that channel removed from your service, it should stay there. At least until SHIVA (may have letters wrong, check other posts on this site) takes over. (Keep your fingers crossed.)


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

You shouldn't worry about losing WCBS, as long as you aren't on the outskirts of the Chicago DMA where you might be able to pickup a CBS signal from another DMA. The qualifications are available at http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/locals/cbshd/ and the CSRs have some screen to qualify for CBS-HD by zipcode.

The private deal worked out by DISH and CBS mean our O&O stations won't object to DISH providing CBS-HD from another station - even from an earlier time zone. Eventhough Sacramento isn't listed at the above URL as O&O, it has been O&O since last summer. I had KCBS-HD until I switched to 61.5 for Voom and needed to switch to WCBS-HD. I still get KCBS in SD (which I keep for Raider games that get blacked out in Sacto) as well as the NY distant networks.


----------



## wyattg (Feb 22, 2006)

CABill said:


> You shouldn't worry about losing WCBS, as long as you aren't on the outskirts of the Chicago DMA where you might be able to pickup a CBS signal from another DMA. The qualifications are available at http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/locals/cbshd/ and the CSRs have some screen to qualify for CBS-HD by zipcode.
> 
> The private deal worked out by DISH and CBS mean our O&O stations won't object to DISH providing CBS-HD from another station - even from an earlier time zone. Eventhough Sacramento isn't listed at the above URL as O&O, it has been O&O since last summer. I had KCBS-HD until I switched to 61.5 for Voom and needed to switch to WCBS-HD. I still get KCBS in SD (which I keep for Raider games that get blacked out in Sacto) as well as the NY distant networks.


I didn't realize we can get KCBS in Sacramento. How do I accomplish this?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

wyattg said:


> I didn't realize we can get KCBS in Sacramento. How do I accomplish this?


If you have an HD receiver (MPEG2 is fine), phone and ask a CSR to turn it on. You can get KCBS-HD with a dish pointed to 148 (where the two Sacto Spanish channels were). I don't know that you could get the SD version at all - even if you were in a white area of the Sacto DMA. I only get SD distant nets because I had them previously. KCBS-HD is free if you have distant nets or Sacto locals.


----------



## wyattg (Feb 22, 2006)

CABill said:


> If you have an HD receiver (MPEG2 is fine), phone and ask a CSR to turn it on. You can get KCBS-HD with a dish pointed to 148 (where the two Sacto Spanish channels were). I don't know that you could get the SD version at all - even if you were in a white area of the Sacto DMA. I only get SD distant nets because I had them previously. KCBS-HD is free if you have distant nets or Sacto locals.


You got me excited about even the SD CBS because of the Raider games.

I think I need a different switch to get 148. I have the Dish 1000 for my Vip-622 and an extra Dish 500 sitting around but not sure what else I need to get CBS-HD. I know we are getting locals in HD but it would be nice to have the backup plus the internationals. Any suggestions?


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

KCBS is good for airing CBS at the regular time, instead of KOVR's 7-10PM prime time, but Raider games are why I signed up to pay $1.50/month for it quite a while ago. KCBS doesn't carry as many Raider games as they once did (this could be due to PERFORMANCE!), but there is still a fair amount of interest in LA.

You would have trouble with your current switch (I'm assuming a DPP Twin) getting 110/119/129 on the 1000 and a side sat like 148. If you have more than one additional receiver (besides the 622), then you could have a DPP44 and that could see a side slot to add to the 3 on the 1000. I'm limited to three sats myself and picked 110/119 and 61.5 - that's why I switched from LA to NY CBS-HD. Your Switch Check results screen should show you which switch you have now.

If you a a DishPro LNB for the spare dish, you could aim it at 148 and connect it to the (ASSUMED) DPP Twin extra sat input where 129 is presently connected. You'd need to do a switch check when you swap, but that would give you 129 and 148 on a mutually exclusive basis. Dunno that a CSR would enable KCBS-HD for a "when connected" user, but if you had a DPP44, you could see all four locations. I'd hookup the spare dish instead of 129 on the 1000 and make sure you can get KCBS-HD before purchasing a DPP44 - they aren't cheap (but neither are tickets).

Edit Afterthought: Before you do anything, call and ask a CSR to verify that you do qualify. Not everybody in Sacto DMA does. If Rancho Murietta can get a grade B signal from Chico's Channel 12, that could block you from getting KCBS-HD.


----------



## wyattg (Feb 22, 2006)

So if I acquire a dpp44 and hook up my Dish500 is there any other pieces of equipment I will need? I have an extra mast on my roof waiting for me to mount the Dish500 but I am not sure how "this" all works.



CABill said:


> KCBS is good for airing CBS at the regular time, instead of KOVR's 7-10PM prime time, but Raider games are why I signed up to pay $1.50/month for it quite a while ago. KCBS doesn't carry as many Raider games as they once did (this could be due to PERFORMANCE!), but there is still a fair amount of interest in LA.
> 
> You would have trouble with your current switch (I'm assuming a DPP Twin) getting 110/119/129 on the 1000 and a side sat like 148. If you have more than one additional receiver (besides the 622), then you could have a DPP44 and that could see a side slot to add to the 3 on the 1000. I'm limited to three sats myself and picked 110/119 and 61.5 - that's why I switched from LA to NY CBS-HD. Your Switch Check results screen should show you which switch you have now.
> 
> ...


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

wyattg said:


> So if I acquire a dpp44 and hook up my Dish500 is there any other pieces of equipment I will need? I have an extra mast on my roof waiting for me to mount the Dish500 but I am not sure how "this" all works.


Before you acquire a DPP44 (pricey), I'd make sure you can get KCBS via your spare dish. They could have setup your 622 with a DPP Twin or with a DP34 and run two cables from the dish to the 622. With either, you are limited to three sat locations but just for purposes of testing, you can put the spare dish on the mast and connects its DP LNB werever 129 is presently connected. I'm again assuming the spare dish has a DP LNB and isn't legacy. That would let you get 110/119/148 and you could call DISH to get KCBS activated. It isn't a given that YOU can - some in the Sacto DMA may not be able to do so. As long as you can get it with 148 replacing the coax from the 129 LNB, you know the DPP44 would be all you'd need to get all 4 sat locations.

Do a Switch Check to see what switch it says you have now to make sure it is either DPP Twin or DP34.


----------



## wyattg (Feb 22, 2006)

CABill said:


> Before you acquire a DPP44 (pricey), I'd make sure you can get KCBS via your spare dish. They could have setup your 622 with a DPP Twin or with a DP34 and run two cables from the dish to the 622. With either, you are limited to three sat locations but just for purposes of testing, you can put the spare dish on the mast and connects its DP LNB werever 129 is presently connected. I'm again assuming the spare dish has a DP LNB and isn't legacy. That would let you get 110/119/148 and you could call DISH to get KCBS activated. It isn't a given that YOU can - some in the Sacto DMA may not be able to do so. As long as you can get it with 148 replacing the coax from the 129 LNB, you know the DPP44 would be all you'd need to get all 4 sat locations.
> 
> Do a Switch Check to see what switch it says you have now to make sure it is either DPP Twin or DP34.


Thank you for clarifying. I am on the opposite side of Sacramento County almost in Amador County so no chance in hell of picking up Chico. I am pretty sure I was setup with the DPP Twin as it was a straight swap from a Dish 500 DP LNB. I think I will get the DPP44 even if I can't get CBS because the wifey would like some of the International channels available on 148. It's the only way I am selling her on the idea of two dishes on the roof


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I lost KCBS when they installed my 622. They turned my 148 dish to 129 and all of my locals are mirrored on 129 but no CBS HD station there. Not a big deal once they get the HD locals up in the San Francisco area but probably another 2-3 months is my guess. 

..Doyle


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

Tower Guy said:


> The SHVERA rules specifcally prohibit HD from an earlier time zone. Even a waiver doesn't trump the regulations. The supervisor made a mistake.


We get CBS HD EAST at our place. Although we'll lose it when we get our 622 and hd locals.

I will miss being able to watch Survivor at 6pm! But we watch just about everything via DVR anyways.


----------



## AdamGott (Nov 30, 2005)

Here's a new question - has anyone been able to successfully sub to both feeds (east and west)? I know that most people don't have two wing dishes but for some reason my idiot installer put in both so I thought it might be worthwhile to try and get both East and West CBS HD feeds.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

AdamGott said:


> Here's a new question - has anyone been able to successfully sub to both feeds (east and west)? I know that most people don't have two wing dishes but for some reason my idiot installer put in both so I thought it might be worthwhile to try and get both East and West CBS HD feeds.


Some of the country would not be able to. I live in eastern PA and for me to try for 148 would be impossable as azimeth would be something like 2 degrees.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

garys said:


> Some of the country would not be able to. I live in eastern PA and for me to try for 148 would be impossable as azimeth would be something like 2 degrees.


I'm in Eastern PA and managed to get 148.
The key is to mount the dish upside down, that will allow a lower angle than normally the dish can physically allow. You'll have to guess on elevation. Normally I would need an elevation of less than 6, by going upside down I can set the elevation around 14 and lock onto 148. 
Height and no hills in the direction of 148 is a key element too.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I guess I don't understand why CBSHD is not available on 129. Here they go and mirror all of my locals from 148 to 129 so that I only need the 110/119 and 129 but they don't move CBSHD to 129. I guess once they get San Francisco HD Locals up on 129 it won't be a problem. Supposedly this quarter, so something less than 80 days I would hope. 

..Doyle


----------



## AdamGott (Nov 30, 2005)

I was able to succesfully add the west coast CBS HD yesterday when I activated my replacement 622 so in case anyone is wondering, it is possible if you have both wing dishes (apparently most people do not as there really is no reason to do so unless you have a lot of international programming or if you want both CBS HD feeds).

Now I don't know if there is really any benefit to this as I already have two HD dvr's but maybe during NFL season (if CBS still has NFL) I can get different games?


----------

